# How do I determine CPU, RAM and PF usage of a program? [from Win7/ Vista]



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello TSF!

I'm running multiple instances of a program (HLDS - Half Life Dedicated Server) on my current computer, on which i have windows 7 installed.

I want to buy another PC to hold more dedicated servers on it, but before i do that i want to find out what resources one instance of HLDS, so i'd know what to buy.
Also i'd like to find out how much upload and download bandwidth it uses.

Should i be worried about something else apart from CPU, RAM, Page file and bandwidth usage?

Thanks for taking the time reading my topic!

Yours truly,
Sergiu.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I determine CPU, RAM and PF usage of a program?*

Hi - 

For real time information, take a look at the Resource Monitor found under the "Performance" tab of the Task Manager. In Windows 7, you can check the box of the app for which you want to see detailed information. The activity then appearing under Disk, Networking and Memory will be for that app only.

The Task Manager itself can be used for peak information by adding columns. Click on the view tab and select the columns. T/M of course also provide real time info, but not with the nice graphs that The R/M does.

You may also find several of the apps in the SysInternals Suite helpful. Written by Mark Russinovich, now with Microsoft TechNet, these apps can truly and accurately provide information like no others. The SysInternals Suite consists of > 70 stand alone executables - no installation necessary and is free of charge. Some of the apps do not contain a GUI and must be executed from the cmd/DOS prompt.

SysInternals Suite from Microsoft TechNet - http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb842062.aspx

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: How do I determine CPU, RAM and PF usage of a program?*

These are my readings on 40 instances of this program running at once:

CPU:

Threads: 7-8

CPU Usage:
Highest: 7%
Lowest: 0%
Average CPU usage: 1.5%

Memory (highest values, variations are small):

Commit: 98,220 KB
Working Set: 10,000 KB
Shareable: 4,000
Private: 5,000

Bandwidth:
Upload: 1,400 B/sec
Dload: 53 B/sec

My CPU is AMD dual core 5000+ 64bit and i have windows 7 64bit running. Though i think HLDS is built for 32bit.

As the System window says i have a 2.61 Ghz processor. This means that HLDS is consuming on average 39 Mhz? 

Somehow my intuition says that I can't buy components only based on how many Mhz and how much physical RAM one instance is consuming.

Aren't the other characteristics apart from the advertised ones (CPU speed, number of cores, amount of RAM, ram latency) important factors for running multiple instances of HLDS?

I really have no clue how to calculate what resources I would need for an X number of HLDS's to run without freezing the machine.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: How do I determine CPU, RAM and PF usage of a program?*

Can someone please move this topic to Hardware Support->Building forum. As no one replied, I think it's no longer a windows problem. Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: How do I determine CPU, RAM and PF usage of a program?*

I will gladly move this thread to Hardware, but I am unsure as to what the exact problem is here. Is the system slow? Underperforming?

What is the name of the app w/ 40 occurrences? I agree it is strange to see an app w/ same name 40x - even in Vista.

Please download the zip file, extract the batch script file and SAVE to desktop/ folder of your choice. RIGHT-click on the batch file icon, select "Run as Admin". A notepad will open. Please attach to your next post.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...e7-crashing-tasklist_svchost__-jcgriff2__.zip

jcgriff2

.


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: How do I determine CPU, RAM and PF usage of a program?*

You've missed my issue.

I'm trying to run more than 1 server on my PC. I am currently running 40 instances of HLDS (40 half-life dedicated servers) and i want to buy a new PC to hold even more of them running.

What i want to find out is how do i determine what components (RAM, CPU, HDD for pagefile, and whatnot) i need in order to hold a certain number of servers. I need this information so i can find out on my own what machine to buy whether i'm running 100 in total, 150 or even more 

I've listed the resources they consume shown in resource monitor. If you need more information, more readings tell me what you need and how to find out (if it's the case) and I'll post it

Thanks!


----------



## z3rongod (Oct 15, 2008)

Can anyone help me out please? I feel that maybe the "Building" forum is not the right category in which this issue fits. If so please move this topic to where it should be. But then again i could be wrong...


----------

